

Android Developer Income Report #10 - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/reports/developer-income-report-10/

======
rkalla
Love these posts; even though the website is heavy on ads, I feel like the
tradeoff is that you are opening up your ledger and letting us all glance at
it. I have no problem with you wanting me to click an ad or two in the
process.

You are genuinely producing content that is valuable to me (at the least,
interesting). Thanks for sticking to your guns and continuing to do these
series.

~~~
csomar
I wasn't really aware of the ads (running AdBlock), but I think he is a little
bit abusing his blog. I think HN traffic is very valuable if he knows how to
leverage it.

~~~
Daniel14
As long as people can't game HN points, I don't think there's a problem with
people trying to get their ads on front page - Only if enough people thought
the content was worth looking at the ads it gets upvoted, so the quality stays
good. (As an aside: I don't know much about this, but wouldn't it be
relatively easy to create a couple of dozen hn accounts, set up a script and
upvote any post you like.. Indeed, with the amount of geeks visiting the site,
I'd be surprised if it hadn't already been done. Anyone care to explain?)

~~~
omouse
in reply to your aside: you could use something like Twill for command-line
navigation script (doesnt work with javascript though I don't think)
<http://twill.idyll.org/commands.html>

------
netcan
Would be interesting to get a summary at some point of how many total hours
you spend on each of these and when you spent it.

------
kreci
As usual all comments are welcome and very desired! =)

~~~
Emouri
Those Google adds are really distracting for me. It's good to see you're still
doing so well though.

------
arthurk
I remember your post from about a year ago when you quit your day job and
wanted to make money with website flipping. However, I haven't checked your
blog since then and this looks like you're doing quite well.

------
creativeone
What are his running costs?

------
andy_boot
are you making all your android income from those 7 apps listed on your site?
Can you give a breakdown of income per app ?

------
mindball
quite interesting

------
nicpottier
Really? This is upvoted on HN and on the front page?

What are the apps? Let's see, all super simple, very marginal quality gag
apps, presumably with lots of ads since that is the income.

And an e-book on how to do this? How to flood the Android market with apps
that exist ten times over so you can make a few pennies off the ads?

Do we really need updates on this monthly? Yes, you can make a little money
shoveling endless crap and putting ads on it. But I don't personally find it
something to aspire to.

</rant>

~~~
nicpottier
Really? Downvoting? Please comment on why you think this is frontpage material
while you are at it.

The apps are crummy, there's no denying that. How does that fit in with
typical HN content of trying to build good, no, great, products?

And an ebook on how to do it? _sigh_

~~~
csomar
You didn't ask "Please comment on why you think this is frontpage material
while you are at it." on your first comment. You are saying something like
"You stupid HN crowd, this shouldn't be on front page and it's useless".

You are not the one who decides things that get to the front page, but I don't
bother answering if you asked why I upvoted it: It's interesting.

